# Service History on Idrive



## mtrk (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi all,
I have conducted my F30s second oil maintance thru non-bmw workshop, i have resetted the service warnimg on cluster. Everything is okay upto here.
When i check my service history record on idrive i can only see the 1st oil maintance performed by bmw dealer last year. So is there any way to put new oil change record on service history to Idrive.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

mtrk said:


> Hi all,
> I have conducted my F30s second oil maintance thru non-bmw workshop, i have resetted the service warnimg on cluster. Everything is okay upto here.
> When i check my service history record on idrive i can only see the 1st oil maintance performed by bmw dealer last year. So is there any way to put new oil change record on service history to Idrive.


Yes possible and it works well : see here
Use hu-servicemanager beta 0.2


----------



## mtrk (Jun 24, 2016)

botho said:


> Yes possible and it works well : see here
> Use hu-servicemanager beta 0.2


Perfect, exept it is Russian, let me push it if i can figure out. Thanks.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

mtrk said:


> Perfect, exept it is Russian, let me push it if i can figure out. Thanks.


This tool has English translation ;-)


----------

